

New AWS Memory Optimized R3 Instances - makeshifthoop
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2014/04/new-memory-optimized-ec2-instances.html

======
slyall
Looks like somebody made a mistake with the pricing and made r3 instances the
same price in all regions. This makes them a lot cheaper in regions where
prices of other instances are higher:

Eg Pricing in US.East:

    
    
      r3.xlarge 4 Cores 30.5G RAM  $0.350/h
      m3.xlarge 4 cores 15G RAM    $0.280/h
    

Pricing in Tokyo:

    
    
      r3.xlarge 4 Cores 30.5G RAM  $0.350/h
      m3.xlarge 4 cores 15G RAM    $0.405/h
    

It'll probably be fixed soon though..

------
kristianp
What makes these instances "Memory Optimised"?

~~~
ksec
Properly just referring to large amount of Memory. It should be Large Memory
instance.

